
Found a great YouTube channel - itchyjunk
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCotwjyJnb-4KW7bmsOoLfkg
======
gus_massa
From the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _In Submissions_

> _Please don 't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
> exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
> article is. It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
> important._

> _Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
> linkbait. Don 't editorialize._

Also, I usually prefer the submissions of one article/video instead of the
whole blog/channel. Which one is your favorite video of the channel?

